# Cyborg and Miesha Tate size difference in "Fight Valley" movie set.



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

wholly fudge


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well I don't know what the point of this thread is but Tate fights above her weight always has always will.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Well I don't know what the point of this thread is but Tate fights above her weight always has always will.


Very straight forward thread depicting the huge size difference between Cyborg and Miesha in a recent photo never seen in MMAF before. Tell me how could you get confused about that?

In the other hand, what was the point of posting the pictures you did?
Confusing. So, posting two different pictures showing Cyborg with Marloes and Marloes with Miesha, from far worse angles, where it looks like they areen't too different in size means what, when we just have a clear recent picture of Cyborg in front of Miesha? And in the end you acknowledge Miesha fights above her weight? :confused02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well I don't know what the point of this thread is but Tate fights above her weight always has always will.


Indeed. But then again...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Never mind the picture was way to big, but Ronda fought at 145lbs. Didn't win a single fight at 135 before she got her title shot.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Indeed. But then again...


Bitches look hot after a weight cut!

Cyborg looks like a Transgender on that movie set


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

uh, am I the only one who noticed the major perspective difference in the photo? Yes, Cyborg is a bigger woman than Meisha but not nearly as much as this photo suggests at first glance.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> uh, am I the only one who noticed the *major perspective difference* in the photo? Yes, Cyborg is a bigger woman than Meisha but not nearly as much as this photo suggests at first glance.


"Major perspective difference"? Can you point exactly where you noted that? Because it's a plain leveled picture for me, as opposed to the Cyborg/Marloes and Marloes/Miesha ones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Both of them look ugly. :dunno:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> "Major perspective difference"? Can you point exactly where you noted that? Because it's a plain leveled picture for me, as opposed to the Cyborg/Marloes and Marloes/Miesha ones.


From all the diagonal lines in that photo I do think there's some subtle trickery there. Nothing as obvious as the Marloes photos, but I'd be suspicious of it.

Anyway, Miesha could probably cut to 125 pretty easily if she just got rid of those big ol' saline bags.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HexRei said:


> uh, am I the only one who noticed the major perspective difference in the photo? Yes, Cyborg is a bigger woman than Meisha but not nearly as much as this photo suggests at first glance.


Ok... here it is with the true perspective.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> "Major perspective difference"? Can you point exactly where you noted that? Because it's a plain leveled picture for me, as opposed to the Cyborg/Marloes and Marloes/Miesha ones.


To be fair, Meishas is closer to the camera in the pic. Her feet are closer to the bottom edge then Cyborgs are. The director clearly wanted as big a size difference as possible. In reality, I don't think Cris is any more then 2 or 3 inches taller.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Also they put cyborg on a tiny hill, gave her big hair while Meisha is standing at a different angle perhaps slouching. 

Regardless it's a picture from a movie set. They are experts at staging, just ask Tom Cruise.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

My question is this: 

If a woman takes enough male hormones, when is the line crossed of actually becoming a male that just happens to have female genitalia?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> My question is this:
> 
> If a woman takes enough male hormones, when is the line crossed of actually becoming a male that just happens to have female genitalia?


See that line, just above Cyborgs head?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Ok... here it is with the true perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been telling y'all that she's too big for 135. There's your proof.:thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

You can buy hgh right off the shelf where I work. cyborg obviously took something, look at her forehead ffs.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> To be fair, *Meishas is closer to the camera in the pic*. Her feet are closer to the bottom edge then Cyborgs are. The director clearly wanted as big a size difference as possible. In reality, I don't think Cris is any more then 2 or 3 inches taller.


I noted that too, but that makes Miesha actually bigger. It's not only about height. Miesha looks overall very small next to Cyborg, because she is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I noted that too, but that makes Miesha actually bigger. It's not only about height. Miesha looks overall very small next to Cyborg, because she is.


Indeed, of course shes smaller. But im sure the director did everything he/she could to make the size difference as big as possible for the sake of impact. If these two ever fight, the difference wont look so much on the night.

But theres no doubting Cyborg is a beast of a woman. Shes easily 170 pounds on fight night. That's probably significantly higher than Tate or Rouseys walk around weight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If she walks around at 170 now, why doesn't she instead walk around at 160? The way she probably trains all she would have to do is eat slightly less food... why is this such a problem?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> If she walks around at 170 now, why doesn't she instead walk around at 160? The way she probably trains all she would have to do is eat slightly less food... why is this such a problem?


If she weights 170 naturally, because she isn't fat at this weight, she wouldn't be walking around at 160, she would be cutting down to 160 instead.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

She fights at 170. Her walk around weight is probably even higher. I would wager shes more then 170 when they took the pic in the OP.

For example, I posted a pic a couple of weeks back showing Cyborg on the scales, two days after a fight. She was at 175 already.

EDIT 
Heres the tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572180609918894080


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Looks like what would happen if Andre the Giant and The Beverley Hillbillies had a "daughter"


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ronda is already dieting to go up in weight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> If she weights 170 naturally, because she isn't fat at this weight, she wouldn't be walking around at 160, she would be cutting down to 160 instead.


She probably weighs like...145-150 naturally, you think all that muscle is natural? If she eats less, she loses some muscle and makes 145 easy. 

Just like Thaigo Alves is going to fight at 155, he dieted, lost muscle and now he can make a lower weightclass.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Different people, different bodies.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> She probably weighs like...145-150 naturally, you think all that muscle is natural? If she eats less, she loses some muscle and makes 145 easy.
> 
> Just like Thaigo Alves is going to fight at 155, he dieted, lost muscle and now he can make a lower weightclass.


There's a discussion right next door about the hazards of cutting large amouts of weight, what Cyborg obviously already does to make 145, so I don't think it is that simple as you suggest or she would have moved down already, because she would be paid big time to face Ronda.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> There's a discussion right next door about the hazards of cutting large amouts of weight, what Cyborg obviously already does to make 145, so I don't think it is that simple as you suggest or she would have moved down already, because she would be paid big time to face Ronda.


NO, just no...

She currently eats enough to maintain a unnaturally large muscular frame - forget dehydrating to make weight, this is just a simple statement of fact which I hope we can all agree on, no?

So assuming she fights twice a year...

She has six months to adjust her eating habits and weight training regime so her regular walking around weight is closer to fight weight than 200lb - we are still not talking about cutting weight (dehydrating) - we are just talking about a lifestyle change (not unhealthy at all)

The problem that I see, is she likes being huge and enjoys being able to intimidate her opponents... its her choice not to reduce her weight - and sure if she doesn't adjust her non-fight weight it probably would be unhealthy to for her to cut to 135... but that's only because she doesn't want to make it doable

But the fact is, she needs Ronda a lot more than Ronda needs her (just compare their bank balances) and Ronda has the title so... Cyborg needs to get with the program of shut the F up


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Aiken said:


> But the fact is, she needs Ronda a lot more than Ronda needs her (*just compare their bank balances*)


Ronda makes more money than me too. I don't need her either...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I HATE when people bring up money as if that means anything. If these people really did this shit for the money they'd get a job or profession. They fight because it's what they love to do, and who in the world doesn't want to be the best at what they do? Guys like Josh Thompson realized they probably arent going to be world champs so fair enough, commendable to make the most out of what's left of your path, but Cyborg and Ronda want to fight each other because they want to cement a legacy. Nothing to do with Ronda's pockets.


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I HATE when people bring up money as if that means anything. If these people really did this shit for the money they'd get a job or profession. They fight because it's what they love to do, and who in the world doesn't want to be the best at what they do? Guys like Josh Thompson realized they probably arent going to be world champs so fair enough, commendable to make the most out of what's left of your path, but Cyborg and Ronda want to fight each other because they want to cement a legacy. Nothing to do with Ronda's pockets.


I don't agree at all - I'm sure we would all like to believe that these guys/girls fight for their "legacy" (whatever that means) but they don't - they fight because its what they get paid to do.

Many/most professional MMA fighters have spent their lives dedicated to training and most don't have decent education or much chance of gainful employment outside of MMA... but you think they'll risk their health and earning potential on the off chance that someone in the future will look in the records books and be impressed? 

The fact is if/when Ronda beats Cyborg (and I have no doubt that she will) Cyborg becomes just another statistic, she loses all relevance, (relevance that is almost exclusively due to the fact that she's one of the very few female MMA fighters that hasn't already been beaten by the armbar queen...) 

I would love to see Ronda dismantle Cyborg, but I'm equally happy with her ignoring Andre the Giant's unclaimed lovechild and leaving her to wither and die on the vine. Trust me, in 100 years time nobody will remember the the 'roided she hulk but people will still talk about the first female champ who I'm sure will still be considered one of the best of all time... (if not the best)

But if it helps you sleep at night, please keep believing that they all fight for honor, legacy and the Budo code - In other news, professional wrestling might be fake!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

First, the education they have learned through martial arts is probably enough for them to gain employment in any MMA gym in the world, if they were a high enough level at their profession (Cyborg and Ronda for example).

If Ronda loses to Cyborg, she becomes just another one of Cyborg's statistics too. Sure, Ronda is Hulk Hogan, but as you said, Cyborg is Andre The Giant. Who doesn't remember Andre? Who won't remember Pacquiao?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Aiken said:


> I don't agree at all - I'm sure we would all like to believe that these guys/girls fight for their "legacy" (whatever that means) but they don't - they fight because its what they get paid to do.
> 
> Many/most professional MMA fighters have spent their lives dedicated to training and most don't have decent education or much chance of gainful employment outside of MMA... but you think they'll risk their health and earning potential on the off chance that someone in the future will look in the records books and be impressed?
> 
> ...


If they do it for money they must be the dumbest people on the planet. How stupid do you have to be to decide to earn money doing sports, where only a small % can actually make a living... oh... and not just that... they chose MMA out of everything, arguably the most dangerous and definitely not on the top of the pay lists. And I'm sure Ronda did Judo for the money as well. :laugh:


----------



## Aiken (May 3, 2010)

Leed said:


> If they do it for money they must be the dumbest people on the planet. How stupid do you have to be to decide to earn money doing sports, where only a small % can actually make a living... oh... and not just that... they chose MMA out of everything, arguably the most dangerous and definitely not on the top of the pay lists. And I'm sure Ronda did Judo for the money as well. :laugh:


MMA fighters known for being the brightest bulbs in the pack... yeah that was my mistake


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Leed said:


> If they do it for money they must be the dumbest people on the planet. How stupid do you have to be to decide to earn money doing sports, where only a small % can actually make a living... oh... and not just that... they chose MMA out of everything, arguably the most dangerous and definitely not on the top of the pay lists. And I'm sure Ronda did Judo for the money as well. :laugh:


My favourite is "I fight for my family". So you have taken a dangerous, often shockingly low paying job where you have to spend a lot of time away from your family, where if you make it to a big organisation you might be one or two fights away from having it all taken away from you, instead of getting a comfortable medium paying secure job where you can spend time with your family in a safe way....FOR your family?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I HATE when people bring up money as if that means anything. If these people really did this shit for the money they'd get a job or profession. They fight because it's what they love to do, and who in the world doesn't want to be the best at what they do? Guys like Josh Thompson realized they probably arent going to be world champs so fair enough, commendable to make the most out of what's left of your path, but Cyborg and Ronda want to fight each other because they want to cement a legacy. Nothing to do with Ronda's pockets.


I agree somewhat with what your saying. Ronda and other top athletes did not get to where they are because they hoped for a big payday. They did it because they love the sport.

Once they go pro and especially in MMA, you have a limited window to be successful. So I think at a certain point it becomes more about the money than about the sport. I think Ronda is at that point now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For me, it's Mayweather Vs Pacquiao again. Mayweather NEEDED that fight. Mayweather without that fight lives a life of being asked about the Pacquiao fight. Lennox Lewis talked about that when he accepted the Tyson fight. He'd be sick of every day where he'd be asked "Who'd have won, you or Tyson?". Mayweather has all the money in the world, and sure he wants more but like we're seeing he can get more but fighting Andre Berto. He needed the Pacquiao fight for legacy. Ronda, if she wants to "cement" her place in WMMA, she needs to beat her main rival. Bethe Correira and Cat Zingano aren't going to be impressive down the line, and Ronda doesn't want to be known as someone who was popular cause she's alright looking. That's her legacy fight, so she doesn't give a fuk if the money is better in fighting bums forever or not. If Ronda fights Cyborg, it's because Ronda wants to beat her biggest foe.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Well... funny example since both Mayweather and Lewis fuked that up. Mayweather especially bitched his way out of that fight a bunch of times and when both Lewis and Mayweather did have these fights, it was past the time where they would have answered all the questions. The question of who would win between Mayweather and Pacquaio or Lewis and Tyson is still very much open... and always will be.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Well... funny example since both Mayweather and Lewis fuked that up. Mayweather especially bitched his way out of that fight a bunch of times and when both Lewis and Mayweather did have these fights, it was past the time where they would have answered all the questions. The question of who would win between Mayweather and Pacquaio or Lewis and Tyson is still very much open... and always will be.


I used to think that. For the record, Pacquiao is my number 1 all time sportsman right ahead of Henrik Larsson. I think the Mayweather situation was more about Mayweather and Bob Arum. People were like "Mayweather will never fight Pacquiao, he's just saying he will for attention, he's just talking to him at basketball games for attention, he's just recording negotiations for attention.....oh wait the fight's on".

Mayweather is too much of a dickhead to let his ego be bruised by giving a "suit" like Bob Arum what he wants. Mayweather wanted the amount of money he wanted, he wanted the drug testing he wanted, he basically wanted to bully negotiations. I don't think (now) it was every about Pacquiao. The fight went EXACTLY as most Mayweather fans, and likely Mayweather, predicted it would go. I don't see why Mayweather had to be scared of Pacquiao above others because when you are hit so little, like Anderson for example, your toughest test just becomes another name for your record in your mind. 

That being said, Mayweather probably didn't care about legacy which he's proving with the Berto fight. He still needed it though because without it, it would have always have been "the fight that didn't happen" and Mayweather's name would be synonymous with Pacquiao.

Bit different for Ronda because the ball's not specifically in her court. It's Cyborg making the demands. "You have to move up to a weight class that doesn't exist and fight me in a non title fight" is basically the jist. Ronda can decide to do that, but essentially it's Cyborg with the ball in her court to get to the right weight, which is unlike Mayweather and Pacquiao.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Both of them look ugly. :dunno:


That's because they are both very ugly. One is an ugly duckling, the other is a bridge troll.



Aiken said:


> NO, just no...
> 
> She currently eats enough to maintain a unnaturally large muscular frame - forget dehydrating to make weight, this is just a simple statement of fact which I hope we can all agree on, no?
> 
> ...


This. Cyborg doesn't want to lose muscle mass because that's what she uses to intimidate fighters outside the cage and push them around inside. Cyborg isn't like Ronda, or Holm, who have elite skill sets. Cyborg just hits hard and looks scary. 



ClydebankBlitz said:


> My favourite is "I fight for my family". So you have taken a dangerous, often shockingly low paying job where you have to spend a lot of time away from your family, where if you make it to a big organisation you might be one or two fights away from having it all taken away from you, instead of getting a comfortable medium paying secure job where you can spend time with your family in a safe way....FOR your family?


If X fighter came from an impoverished background it is very possible that this is the best opportunity X fighter has to provide for his/her family. Most of the world does not have access to " a comfortable medium paying secure job". I'm not sure what fantasy land you are referring to, but it isn't earth. That's a 1% thing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Aiken said:


> NO, just no...
> 
> She currently eats enough to maintain a unnaturally large muscular frame - forget dehydrating to make weight, this is just a simple statement of fact which I hope we can all agree on, no?
> 
> ...


Maybe Cyborg can make 135, but if you say she simply doesn't want it and that may cause this fight to never happen, so she doesn't need Ronda after all, right? Because if she really needed and she could just make weight, she would have by now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> If X fighter came from an impoverished background it is very possible that this is the best opportunity X fighter has to provide for his/her family. Most of the world does not have access to " a comfortable medium paying secure job". I'm not sure what fantasy land you are referring to, but it isn't earth. That's a 1% thing.


You have access to high level training facilities with incredible coaches and not access to a medium paying job, then you got given the opportunity to train for free, to which I think they've got it better than you give them credit for.

Medium paying I mean as in you can pay your rent and buy food.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You have access to high level training facilities with incredible coaches and not access to a medium paying job, then you got given the opportunity to train for free, to which I think they've got it better than you give them credit for.
> 
> Medium paying I mean as in you can pay your rent and buy food.


What i'm saying is some pro athletes start off dirt poor and use sport as their chance to get out of poverty. They don't have a good education or money to attend post-secondary school so their only option is to be great, or end up living in poverty.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> What i'm saying is some pro athletes start off dirt poor and use sport as their chance to get out of poverty. They don't have a good education or money to attend post-secondary school so their only option is to be great, or end up living in poverty.


Absolutely, but the reason they are putting so much focus into being a fighter and no into becoming the regional manager of the local chain of businesses is because it's their passion. Fighting, football, whatever it is. They see that as their shot at wealth, fame and above all, greatness. When a kid's imagining being a footballer, do you think he's thinking of mansions and money, or scoring the winning goal in the champion's league final?

This is what they love to do. They put their heart and soul into it in the hopes that one day the sacrifices they made for their family pay off. BUT, they don't always pay off. So when you're left with barely any money from fighting, you have to stop and think that it wasn't your ONLY option. Those sacrifices didn't have to be made and you could have been focusing all that time and training on something else.

It's a risk. It's a risk that you are ever going to be good enough, it's a risk that it's worth it and it's a risk opportunity knocks. It's not a completely selfless thing you do for your family though. It's following YOUR dream, no one elses.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> When a kid's imagining being a footballer, do you think he's thinking of mansions and money, or scoring the winning goal in the champion's league final?


Nowadays? I'm not so sure.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Messi goal. Ronaldo millions


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Messi's a perfect example of what I was talking about, although Ronaldo isn't exactly an attention seeker off of the pitch. He has a lot of stunning birds and stuff but at the end of the day when he's on the field, his flashyness serves a purpose (a bit like Anderon or Nick).


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I think its a bigger issue with british players. I honestly believe a young english player breaking through looks forward to the money and flash more than on field success. Its a big part of why they look so shit playing with England. Other countries have players willing to run themselves into the ground for their country. I just don't see that with our lot. They want the prestige of playing for England more than actually being successful with them. Like, getting into the squad is job done.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> I think its a bigger issue with british players. I honestly believe a young english player breaking through looks forward to the money and flash more than on field success. Its a big part of why they look so shit playing with England. Other countries have players willing to run themselves into the ground for their country. I just don't see that with our lot. They want the prestige of playing for England more than actually being successful with them. Like, getting into the squad is job done.


England is full of complete knobs though. Guys who care more about trying to kick off a hairstyle trend than becoming the next Alan Sheerer. Bale (I know, Welsh) is probably the last guy I remember trying to, quoting Vince McMahon, "grab the brass ring". He was in a completely overshadowed team, as a defender, trying to break out of the pack with guys like Modric and Van Der Vaart (I still burst out laughing playing Fifa when that former Arsenal commentator describes Barca as a potential one man team like Tottenham was with Bale smh).

It's the same in fighting. When you get a fortune, you can say "I'm gonna take some time off and make movies" like Ronda (which works since she needs competitors). You can get Jon Jones turning down opponents because he wants to make sure he's 100%.

A surprising guy I feel is Conor McGregor. He's ALL about money...when it's not about legacy. That's what I want to see from Cyborg or Ronda. Conor wants to clear out a division, then move up and fight more advantaged fighters, for nothing other than legacy. Maybe weight cut blah blah but you know what I mean.

It's a contrast to Nick Diaz. He doesn't give a damn about legacy. He wants big fights to get big money. Otherwise he doesn't want to fight at all. He has some options for money obviously, maybe through training at the gym or something, so he doesn't feel the need to fight.

I prefer fighters who are about legacy over money. Best are the guys who are about both, because they work hard for their dollars and look for the best challenges. Conor McGregor and Donald Cerrone for example.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I HATE when people bring up money as if that means anything. If these people really did this shit for the money they'd get a job or profession. They fight because it's what they love to do, and who in the world doesn't want to be the best at what they do? Guys like Josh Thompson realized they probably arent going to be world champs so fair enough, commendable to make the most out of what's left of your path, but Cyborg and Ronda want to fight each other because they want to cement a legacy. Nothing to do with Ronda's pockets.


That's a ridiculous Statement. There are many many fighters who fight for money, there are also a lot of fighters who want bigger fights only for the money. Nick Diaz is a good example. He doesn't even like MMA and has stated if he could make a living doing triathlons he would do that instead. Then there are guys like BJ Penn, Robbie lawler, who do enjoy fighting and do it more for the fun of it because they like it. So IDK why it would bother you when people bring up money because it's pretty blatantly obvious that Cyborg is talking shit about Ronda for money. 

Cyborg keeps bringing up Ronda's name every single chance she can because Ronda is the only way she stays relevant, and the only way anyone gives a shit about her. She say's she wants to fight Ronda because she wants money that is it. The reason that's pretty obvious is because if it was just to prove she is the best she would lose the weight and drop to 135 and fight her. However Cyborg doesn't do that instead she talks shit trying to get Ronda to fight at 145 or 140 which won't happen because there is no belt and no weight class in the UFC for that weight. The only way this fight will happen is if Cyborg STFU and drop the weight. 

Anyone saying it would be hard for Cyborg to cut the weight is wrong. The reason that is blatantly obvious is because she was busted for PEDS. The steroid she was busted for is the best steroid there is for keeping muscle mass while cutting weight that is what the steroid she was busted for is used for. So if she actually cleaned up stoped doping she could make the weight easily.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

JASONJRF said:


> That's a ridiculous Statement. There are many many fighters who fight for money, there are also a lot of fighters who want bigger fights only for the money. Nick Diaz is a good example. He doesn't even like MMA and has stated if he could make a living doing triathlons he would do that instead. Then there are guys like BJ Penn, Robbie lawler, who do enjoy fighting and do it more for the fun of it because they like it. So IDK why it would bother you when people bring up money because it's pretty blatantly obvious that Cyborg is talking shit about Ronda for money.
> 
> Cyborg keeps bringing up Ronda's name every single chance she can because Ronda is the only way she stays relevant, and the only way anyone gives a shit about her. She say's she wants to fight Ronda because she wants money that is it. The reason that's pretty obvious is because if it was just to prove she is the best she would lose the weight and drop to 135 and fight her. However Cyborg doesn't do that instead she talks shit trying to get Ronda to fight at 145 or 140 which won't happen because there is no belt and no weight class in the UFC for that weight. The only way this fight will happen is if Cyborg STFU and drop the weight.
> 
> Anyone saying it would be hard for Cyborg to cut the weight is wrong. The reason that is blatantly obvious is because she was busted for PEDS. The steroid she was busted for is the best steroid there is for keeping muscle mass while cutting weight that is what the steroid she was busted for is used for. So if she actually cleaned up stoped doping she could make the weight easily.


Ronda is the number one fighter in the world. Cyborg wants to be the number one fighter in the world. THAT is why she's calling out Ronda Rousey. I agree with your opinion on the reasons the fight isn't happening for the most part, but's more about being the best than being the best paid.

Someone said Ronda doesn't "need the fight" cause she's got loads of money. So you shouldn't fight your biggest ever opponent and number one challenge of all time because...you were in a film? 

You can have your thoughts about the weights and PEDs, whatever, but you disagreed with me when I said nothing about this. It's about beating the (wo)man to become the (wo)man. Some people love fighting like Robbie or Donald but others have dreams of having their names go down in history. That should be your dream.

Do you know that in boxing, journeymen make more money than almost every other boxer outside of the world champions? Your Commonwealth, British and European Champs (I don't know much about other nations titles) make nothing compared to a journeymen fighters. That's the point. You can try and be something historic, something that changes everything. A world champion. A hall of famer. The pride of your town and gym. Or, you can fight for a pay cheque.

If it was free, people wouldn't fight. But fighters all over the world want to fight in the UFC, even though half the UFC fighters could get more money in ONE FC or that Polish org. They want to fight the best because who knows? They could be the one that everyone remembers.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

WHATAYA THINK? could randy make a comeback at 135?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

With all the perspective from all the photos....Randy Couture = Miesha Tate's size?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> With all the perspective from all the photos....Randy Couture = Miesha Tate's size?


Cyborgs heels = 5 inches.

Having said that, heels or not, she does have an extraordinarily large head.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't get it. Legacy means little, but relevance is important? Both are subjective measures of other people'people's opinions. Both are highly marketable and drive income.


----------

